# HSS1332ATD choking on slushy snow



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

The conical base of the chute seems to compact the wet stuff into a dense mass the impeller cannot eject. I spent 90% of the time clearing the chute and only 10% clearing my driveway. Meanwhile, my wife with an Ariens Compact 24 had no problems at all.

I moved to an HSS1332ATD from an HS928TAS to save time, not waste it.

Any suggestions to work around this design limitation (other than just use the Ariens)?

Ken C


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Relevant:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100538


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1063954


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Honda should issue a recall and swap the cone base for a cylinder, or a cone with less slope.

If this keeps up I am not sure I want to keep this machine.

Ken C


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

How many inches and how wet? 

I've been itching to do something about that deflector on my hss928atd. I ordered some stick on uhmw poly sheet to line my chute with. 

I haven't had a slushy mess to clean up yet but it will happen and I want to circumvent the clogging debacle.

I have an impeller kit laying around too, but can't bring myself to drill holes in this thing yet...


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Ken. 

Something is not right ....my "old" HS1132 has no problem throwing heavy "wet" snow and even with pure slush it still pushes it through. While the linked post sure points to a chute design issue, I'd sure like to think the Honda engineers didn't make such a horrible mistake. Any chance it is a slipping belt?

=======================================
"As I sit here drinking a Sunday coffee thinking about this..... could it be that a combination of two new design "improvements" are together and under the right snow conditions the cause of the clogging: 

larger impeller diameter = ability to chew through more snow faster 
reduction of throat area which gives a venturi effect = increases snow velocity for further distances

??? for the Honda engineers.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Before doing anything I would measure the impeller to the housing distance, to see if it is a candidate for an impeller kit.
Normally Hondas have very good close tolerance with impeller to housing distance but some have greater distance which could be yours. So measuring the gap is needed to see if yours is too great.

Good Luck and come back with your findings.
Note: Please measure in many spots around the housing.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm betting on the collar at the chute base as the culprit of the clogging issues now starting to show on the 1332 models. On all the new HSS models the collar area of the chute is the same including on the 1332ATD with double deflector (part numbers are different due to different mountings for the single and double deflector, but the rest is pretty much the same). 
I know Honda will do something eventually (and I am pretty sure it would be a modification/upgrade to the chute design) but in the mean time if I had the machine I would take the chute off and remove the welded collar, and see how it performs on the next slushy/wet heavy snow.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

In the thread I linked to above, [email protected] insisted they has no reports of clogging at all. So I listed 6 forum members who were very disappointed in the HSS models ability to handle wet snow. 

And now that winter is here the list just keeps growing. 

How long will it be before they own up to it and develop a fix? 

Man am I glad I went Ariens instead.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

matto said:


> In the thread I linked to above, [email protected] insisted they has no reports of clogging at all. So I listed 6 forum members who were very disappointed in the HSS models ability to handle wet snow.
> 
> And now that winter is here the list just keeps growing.
> 
> ...


Again I am positive they will do something about it at some point as more and more clogging issues are starting to show up.
If I'd own one I would do the chute modification (removing the collar, the replacement part is less than $30). I would not let this single issue be a deal killer as there are several positive features on the machines.
Various manufactures have issues with new products and not all of them will address them. I know Honda will as they always do with their products.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Again I am positive they will do something about it at some point as more and more clogging issues are starting to show up.
> If I'd own one I would do the chute modification (removing the collar, the replacement part is less than $30). I would not let this single issue be a deal killer as there are several positive features on the machines.
> Various manufactures have issues with new products and not all of them will address them. I know Honda will as they always do with their products.


im surprised that Honda didnt *fully* test this new design in real weather scenarios . i know there is only a half dozen or so reports of clogging issues here on the forum, but what percentage of new honda owners are members of sbf ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> im surprised that Honda didnt *fully* test this new design in real weather scenarios . i know there is only a half dozen or so reports of clogging issues here on the forum, but what percentage of new honda owners are members of sbf ?


I agree, there probably was not enough testing on the "perfect" wet/heavy/slushy type snow conditions. 
This is what Robert stated on another thread:

_*The Quality team that handles issues after the sale looks at hard data from warranty claims, reports from field service reps, extensive discussions and meetings with dealers, and I report postings from online forums. They collect all this information, and apply some sorting and analysis. If, for example, 10,000 units have been in the market for almost a year, and less than 0.2% report specific issues with clogging or low power, it really doesn't even register on the radar. On the other hand, if as an example, a newly-design recoil starter starts to show a 3-5% failure rate / warranty claim, that raises alarms, and a team is assembled to take a hard look at what is really going on and get a countermeasure implemented ASAP. 

Believe me, if there were any statistically significant problems with clogging or underpower, the Quality team would be on the issue immediately. 

FYI, as others have mentioned, the chute and related parts are identical for the HSS724, HSS928, and HSS1332, with the exception of the 2-part articulated upper chute on the HSS1332ATD (electric start). I've yet to read or hear a peep about clogging on the 724 (smaller engine!) or 1332 model. 
*_
As the reports increase I'm positive Honda will take action on solving the issue eventually.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my main concern is that many manufacturers today rely on computer models, and when the algorithm doesnt quite work in the real world.....its a recall. gone are the days of really testing new designs......it seems to be more of " send it to market and let the consumer find the issues". ariens autoturn is another good example . jmo


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I didn't even take my HSS1332 out of the garage with the 3/4" slush I had yesterday. With everything I keep reading here I went back to the sure bet; the aluminum shovel.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

unvjustintime said:


> I didn't even take my HSS1332 out of the garage with the 3/4" slush I had yesterday. With everything I keep reading here I went back to the sure bet; the aluminum shovel.


in all fairness to this discussion.......i dont think any machine would be very effective in 3/4" of slush....unless it had a plow on the front.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't even get my brand New Hss1332atd 2016 to run I have it dealer not even a month old as I posted a thread very Dissaponting for a 3k blower


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

nwcove said:


> in all fairness to this discussion.......i dont think any machine would be very effective in 3/4" of slush....unless it had a plow on the front.


I thought some of the most powerful machines would easily be able to throw slush.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

New_HondaHS35 said:


> I thought some of the most powerful machines would easily be able to throw slush.


3/4" isn't enough to keep the snow path full. Assuming your scraper bar is set for 1/4", which is pretty normal, you'd only be scooping up 1/2" and you'd need to go really fast to gather up enough slush to move it through. 


I don't know of *any 2-stage brand* that would do a good job with 3/4" (or 1/2" really) of slush. I think *any brand single stage would probably do a lot better*. 


IMHO -- 3/4" of slush: Time to use the 24-30" push shovel, or a plow. (Or lots of salt and give it some time).


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

nwcove said:


> in all fairness to this discussion.......i dont think any machine would be very effective in 3/4" of slush....unless it had a plow on the front.


Yes but many of these posts include a comparison to a different machine. For example, the original post in this thread says "Meanwhile, my wife with an Ariens Compact 24 had no problems at all." 

These are people with lots of snow blowing experience, sometimes owning multiple machines and comparing them.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Wait a minute here ... you can't get a 2016 Honda GX390, one of the best and most reliable small engines on earth, to run!?


There's room on here for chute bashing apparently, but come on .... I don't doubt you, but that's extremely rare. When did you fuel it and with what and how long did it sit with the same fuel, etc.?


On second thought, this is off topic for this thread, so disregard.




taxihacker said:


> I can't even get my brand New Hss1332atd 2016 to run I have it dealer not even a month old as I posted a thread very Dissaponting for a 3k blower


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

In 20 years I never had a Honda clog until I bought my new 1332atd.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

2016 HSS1332 Electric start. Went through a ton of wet slushy snow the other day no problems but you need to keep the machine moving as steady pace. In fact I plowed the path to my uncles house that was about 300 feet away through very wet sloppy mess in fact I hit puddle at the lower area it looked like a fire hose! That being said I usually spray all the inside and chute area with that no stick spray from Canadian tire.


----------



## Nikos (Jan 27, 2016)

I have the HS1332ATD and noticed the machine is prone to clogging on slush mix after I stop the augers for a minute or two. Seems the metal chute freezes the slush causing it to adhere to the walls and then compact itself into the bricks. 

I was thinking of redirecting the exhaust gasses towards the chute. My theory is that if the chute is heated a bit, it won't allow the snow to stick & compact.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

If you have not read the thread on re-jetting I would recommend it. I logged 7.5 hours on 2 hss1332s this last storm. We did not have one clogging issue the entire storm. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/#/topics/128193


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Once the are re-jetted they are absolute beasts.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
_"I spent 90% of the time clearing the chute and only 10% clearing my driveway. Meanwhile, my wife with an Ariens Compact 24 had no problems at all."_

These Honda's remind me of a huge carb'd, big cam race engine - they only work well at full tilt

no power in the basement but frightenly powerful up top

Whereas the Ariens is the opposite- better with the small stuff but falls on its face up top

BTW, 

Why aren't y'all filming these Honda's in the act of clogging up?

Give Robert the data he needs to do something about it!

.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I put the breaks on ordering my Honda solely because of these clogging complaints. I am very happy to report that I have tried to clog the machine on purpose with the wettest snow I will use it for, and it has not clogged at all. I re-jet my machine (which couldn't be easier) but tested if both before and after. Even before re-jetting I couldn't get it to clog, so I am very perplexed how some people are reporting clogging. If the snow I tested it on was any wetter I would not be using a snow blower for it, as it's not a slush machine.


----------



## Railbender (Jan 2, 2018)

My HSS1332AT would clog on very wet snow and slush, even after re-jetting. I did jeffNB's mod to the chute and am happy to report no more clogs. I cut my chute just above the lower welds.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-[solved-].html


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> .
> _"I spent 90% of the time clearing the chute and only 10% clearing my driveway. Meanwhile, my wife with an Ariens Compact 24 had no problems at all."_
> 
> These Honda's remind me of a huge carb'd, big cam race engine - they only work well at full tilt
> ...


It’s appears to be more of a underfueled race engine. Up the jet, and unleash the beast. 

As far as the clogging goes, it occurs at the tapered chute collar. But it seems to start with brand new machines, with low engine hours that aren’t making full power, plus under fueled. And new to the machine operators.

Most of the folks that were crying last year haven’t been back to provide any additional feedback one way or another.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

You may be onto something...a check sheet may be in order (and thank you to a number of forum Honda owners who contributed to solutions) This list order is how I perceive the best way to approach a US HSS clogging issue:

- *Up the main jet* (Re-jetting thread) | https://tinyurl.com/y8r2xpur

- *Increase high speed RPMs* (Re-Jetting thread) | https://tinyurl.com/y8r2xpur

- *Check your technique* - be bold and go forward, but know when to slow your speed down - always keeping your throttle up.

- *Patience for those with low hours.* Over 20 seems to make a marked difference.

- *Mod your chute* (HSS928 Clogging [Solved?] thread) | https://tinyurl.com/yc8g7j5k

To this day, I've not had any clogging issues. As the crow flies, I'm about 2 miles from Lake Michigan. Get a lot of wet, heavy snow (darn, my tools are always needing a spray of WD40 every several weeks to keep from rusting...in tool carts in an unheated garage). 

I've never had to use the clearing tool or any stick, or old broom handle to clear a clogged chute or impeller housing for the last 27 years between my HS828 or HSS1332.

I will edit this list if/when you guys bring up any updated info.



drmerdp said:


> It’s appears to be more of a underfueled race engine. Up the jet, and unleash the beast.
> 
> As far as the clogging goes, it occurs at the tapered chute collar. But it seems to start with brand new machines, with low engine hours that aren’t making full power, plus under fueled. And new to the machine operators.
> 
> Most of the folks that were crying last year haven’t been back to provide any additional feedback one way or another.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Railbender said:


> My HSS1332AT would clog on very wet snow and slush, even after re-jetting. I did jeffNB's mod to the chute and am happy to report no more clogs. I cut my chute just above the lower welds.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-[solved-].html


We just had two nor'-easters and the snow was the 'heart attack' variety. Typical of the area during the shoulder parts of the season. Did the final clean-up today and I am happy to report there were no clogs. It works like my old HS828 and I am really pleased. 

Watching a Bernie Rayno Periscope and there is another dose of WX coming mid-week. Bring it on!


----------



## Gogiwar (Mar 2, 2018)

Try painting the chute and augers with Never Wet it’s a clear coat made by Rust-oleum.


----------

